# Do UK mobile phones work in Australia??



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if you are able to take your exsisting mobile phone to OZ or are they not compatable. Is it a case of changing the sim card to an australian one?? My daughter wants a new one and i was wondering if i am wasting my money.
Thanks ellisa


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you are able to take your exsisting mobile phone to OZ or are they not compatable. Is it a case of changing the sim card to an australian one?? My daughter wants a new one and i was wondering if i am wasting my money.
> Thanks ellisa



HI Ellisa, 

Your daughter is gonna hate me, but I have to let you know that each time I went to Australia my phone worked just fine. 
And still, if it won't, you can get her one there.
Cheers


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll work here, the UK and AU both use the GSM phone standard. You only need to change the SIM card. If it doesn't work get her a new phone when you get here.



ellisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you are able to take your exsisting mobile phone to OZ or are they not compatable. Is it a case of changing the sim card to an australian one?? My daughter wants a new one and i was wondering if i am wasting my money.
> Thanks ellisa


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep I simply changed the SIM card and my UK mobile works fine too.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you are able to take your exsisting mobile phone to OZ or are they not compatable. Is it a case of changing the sim card to an australian one?? My daughter wants a new one and i was wondering if i am wasting my money.
> Thanks ellisa


All GSM phones work in Australia..


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep...mine works fine.......Had to get my sons unlocked but again works fine now....


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for your feedback! Looks like I'm out shopping for a phone today!...ellisa


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If you do have to get a new phone, maybe buy it on the way over. If you have a stopover in a place like Hong Kong, Singapore, or Malaysia they have really good phones that don't cost too much. And they all work in AU, just get the plug adapter for the AU power socket ($5 at most in Singapore). Then buy a SIM card when you get here.



ellisa said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for your feedback! Looks like I'm out shopping for a phone today!...ellisa


----------

